# Good looking Gar!



## American.Airboats (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes they are.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

naw, the gar are just gar. the boat is good looking!


----------

